# will he still grow after neutering?



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Buddy will be 9 months old next month, and we are thinking about having him neutered. He is 86lbs right now, not fat, lean with muscle. 
He is not fully grown yet. I was wondering, will he still grow after the surgery or it will stop or slow down? I certainly don’t want him to stop growing. Also, he is a submissive type of dog, does it mean, he will be even more submissive? I am trying to delay this surgery every month, but we probably have to do it soon, otherwise we can't go anywhere, they won't take him to daycare and we don't have anyone, who could take care of him otherwise.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes, he will definitely still grow after neutering. In fact, dogs neutered before puberty may end up being slightly taller than those not neutered or neutered later because the long bones continue to grow a little longer (although the difference is slight). 

Neutering will not make him more submissive though it may make him more easy going with other dogs. My guess is that this is why the daycare requires it. Right now he's a puppy so it's normal and socially appropriate for him to be submissive. As he matures (which he'll still do, neutered or not) he will find his place in the pecking order. 

At 9 months old and 86lbs, your boy is huge!







And a very handsome young man if that's him in your avatar.


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you. He is very very friendly around other dogs. He has very nice personality. I dont know, if he is big for his age, he is big build I think, maybe heavy bones. I don't feed him so much, he doesn't even finish his breakfast.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He'll grow just fine, he's already at the standard weight for GSD's so you don't have to worry about that!

You check out this thread???


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, long time ago I check that. He is good weight, but still not full grown, when I compare him to adult dogs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't knooooooooooooooooow...this guy on the left was normal sized until I had him neutered at 8 months-look at him now!

Bruno and Bella









Not only that, he insists on wearing a Batman outfit wherever he goes.

















Neutering really did a number on Bruno!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You win the grand prize on that one, Jean!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

))))


----------

